# Blackstone Grill Grease drain mods



## shasta bob (Jul 25, 2018)

Sorry to post this here buy im looking for  a mod for the 36" grill that works any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2018)

shasta bob said:


> Sorry to post this here buy im looking for  a mod for the 36" grill that works any help would be very much appreciated.


Well , I have a 28 " . I bought a laundry basket , and cut off the top . Leaving the solid bottom , I put the legs in it . Keeps the grease off the patio . Just clean as needed .


----------



## mike243 (Jul 26, 2018)

I drilled the little hole out and put a pipe nipple in it and to that attached a hard plastic tube that I run into a old water cooler that I drilled a hole in lid.I can run water on the top and not worry about over flowing the little cup


----------

